# topics gone



## NewfiCommando (11 Mar 2007)

Why is it when i post topics in Radio Clutter they get shut down...last night i made a topic that showed some vidoes of a mini gun on an apachy and it got shut down....this is like the 3rd time it happened. Im not sure your tryign to give me a hard time or not because im new but its getting a lil anoying. At least tell me why it was took off.


----------



## Yrys (11 Mar 2007)

For the mini gun one, someone post that it was old news,
already post.

So it has nothing to do about your ''new'' arrival.


----------



## navymich (11 Mar 2007)

NewfiCommando said:
			
		

> Why is it when i post topics in Radio Clutter they get shut down...last night i made a topic that showed some vidoes of a mini gun on an apachy and it got shut down....this is like the 3rd time it happened. Im not sure your tryign to give me a hard time or not because im new but its getting a lil anoying. At least tell me why it was took off.



Do you mean this thread: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/58544/post-540170.html#msg540170

Might I suggest to you that if your other posts are like your one here, that you will not be taken seriously with your poor use of grammar and spelling.


----------



## NewfiCommando (11 Mar 2007)

aww ic...i didnt get to see that post because the topic was already gone. thanks tho for letting me know.


----------



## the 48th regulator (11 Mar 2007)

Welcome NewfiCommando,

Have you had the privelage of receiving the rainbow post?  Let me give it to you...

Here's my standard cut/paste/amend starting message for the inquisitive newbies:


Welcome to Army.ca. Here are some reading references that are core to how Army.ca operates. I strongly recommend you take a moment to read through these to give you a better sense for the environment here. It will help you avoid the common pitfalls which can result in miscommunication and confusion. For those that choose not to read, their actions often lead to warnings being issued or even permanent bans.

*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.

dileas

tess


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Mar 2007)

NewfiCommando,

I appreciate the contributions you are making to the site. Our SOP here is to delete or merge any duplicate topics, to help keep search results useful.

Your "Helicopter Mini Chain Gun" post was removed because both videos have been posted before. In fact the 2 replies to your message indicated just that. If you search for the URL or video name before posting you should be able to find if it's been posted before.

Now I recognize that search is not perfect here, and you may be lead to believe it hasn't been posted before. If that happens, and your topic is removed, you can assume it was because it was a duplicate.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## NewfiCommando (11 Mar 2007)

No thats not the video that im talking about...and ya im not the best at spelling or using good grammer...

to : airmich


----------



## NewfiCommando (11 Mar 2007)

k thanks mike


----------



## the 48th regulator (11 Mar 2007)

Well practice does make perfect, but try to use the spellcheck, it is an amazing feature.

dileas

tess


----------



## NewfiCommando (11 Mar 2007)

You moved my "mega Video" to a staging area but it seems the staging area dont work...what would be the reason for the video getting moved be for?


----------



## the 48th regulator (11 Mar 2007)

1.  Innappropriate Scenes
2.  Mish mash of previously posted videos
3. You ahve been told to stop, as of now.

I advised you to start reading, stop the MSN speak, use spell check, and no more innapropriate videos.

Next warning is the Verbal or higher.

dileas

tess

army.ca staff


----------



## Yrys (11 Mar 2007)

Also post by Michael O'Leary in :

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/58161.0.html


----------



## the 48th regulator (11 Mar 2007)

Cheers Yrys

And this week it is Othello.

dileas

tess


----------



## Yrys (11 Mar 2007)

HAHA   !

NOW you mention my name in one of your post, and I haven't send you money  ;D!


----------



## the 48th regulator (11 Mar 2007)

That's right, it's a freebie, so that you get hooked and want more.

All about the sale


dileas

tess


----------



## NewfiCommando (11 Mar 2007)

ugh...Innappropriate Scenes pritty sure this is a military site and im pritty sure i have a rite to talk wat ever way i please. you turned me away from using this site. id like if you deleted my account.


----------



## the 48th regulator (11 Mar 2007)

Sounds good,

You made our job easier.

I will inform the Owner.

I am pretty sure he will give you the right to be deleted.

dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (11 Mar 2007)

NewfiCommando said:
			
		

> ugh...Innappropriate Scenes pritty sure this is a military site and im pritty sure i have a rite to talk wat ever way i please. you turned me away from using this site. id like if you deleted my account.



Uhmmm no. It's a privately owned site with rules & regulations that you would have gotten upon your joing it. You may be finding that you are having a hard time posting here...because YOU chose not to read them..Here they are for you...yet again:

Conduct Guidelines:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-35410.html#msg35410

And some other pointers:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/52856.0.html

The Librarian
The Army.ca Staff


----------



## Yrys (11 Mar 2007)

I'm not sure he means banned by deleted   .


----------



## Journeyman (11 Mar 2007)

NewfiCommando said:
			
		

> ugh...Innappropriate Scenes pritty sure this is a military site and *im pritty sure i have a rite to talk wat ever way i please*. you turned me away from using this site. id like if you deleted my account.



_~sigh~_ Yet another person who doesn't understand that "rights" are balanced by "responsibilities." 

While we all share several _rights_ here, there is also the _responsibility_ to adhere to the policies and standards regarding spelling, MSN speak, content.....


Edit: Obviously The Librarian types faster than I do


----------



## armyvern (11 Mar 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> I'm not sure he means banned by deleted   .



It works just as well!!


----------



## the 48th regulator (11 Mar 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> I'm not sure he means banned by deleted   .



I will leave the Honour to Mike B, I have banned to stop any aggressive spamming or attacks.  But thanks for the clarification.

dileas

tess


----------



## Yrys (11 Mar 2007)

I would say better, particularly for the mods.

Are the adress of the deleted members keep somewhere ?


----------



## armyvern (11 Mar 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> I would say better, particularly for the mods.
> 
> Are the adress of the deleted members keep somewhere ?



OPSEC!!


----------



## Pte Quilty (4 Apr 2007)

I made a topic in Canadian arms under infantry called "issued c7" and it got deleted???


----------



## George Wallace (4 Apr 2007)

Welcome to Army.ca. Here are some reading references that are core to how Army.ca operates. I strongly recommend you take a moment to read through these to give you a better sense for the environment here. It will help you avoid the common pitfalls which can result in miscommunication and confusion. For those that choose not to read, their actions often lead to warnings being issued or even permanent bans.

*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions


Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page

If you insist on spamming the site with silly posts or in an inappropriate manner, you will be introduced to the Warning System (READ above) and learn some or be banned from the site.  

To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (4 Apr 2007)

Have you done a search you would have found there is a length thread on the C7 already in progress.


----------

